# what oil are you running in your brutes?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im using kawi oil right now but wondering if there is something else that might help make it run a little cooler and not to mention a lil drive for me to get kawi oil? thanks


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

i run royal purple in mine


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think im gonna start running mobil 1 synthetic


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Both are good choices and top of the line fully synthetics. I run Royal Purple in mine also. When I started using it I could get it for free, the plant that I worked for then ran it in our process pumps and compressors and the Reps would give us 'samples' by the case. Those days are gone but I've continued to use it and have had good luck with it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I run Valvoline ATV Oil...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Amsoil 10-40 motorcycle oil. There is a poll in hear on this topic.

hear it is
ATV Engine Oil


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I run Valvoline ATV Oil...


Me too!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another for Royal Purple


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Me too!!


I race with it and love it....I have used it for about 3 years now in every atv I have had. Stay cleaner and runs cooler for some reason.:rockn:


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

mobil 1


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im going to give mobil1 vtwin a run. it's scored #2 in the tests.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I run Shell Rotella full synthetic


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

im running 20w50 AMS, been running it for well over a year, was running 10w40 AMS before it, the one thing I noticed was it made the noice of the motor a bit quieter and doesnt get as dark with the synthetic but I still change about every 20-50 hours. I personally feel all name brands will work fine, just personal perffrence!!!


----------



## badbrute (Apr 20, 2009)

yiluss said:


> I run Shell Rotella full synthetic



me to run it in all my toys


----------



## john13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've run Kawi, mobil 1 syn and now amsoil in mine. The amsoil seemed to reduce temps a bit. Mobil 1 could also do the same, but I only ran that for about 50 miles before I put the amsoil in and didn't really notice a difference.


----------



## 99prairie4x4 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I race with it and love it....I have used it for about 3 years now in every atv I have had. Stay cleaner and runs cooler for some reason.:rockn:


and im almost positive its the cheapest in price out of all the other oils listed haha


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

99prairie4x4 said:


> and im almost positive its the cheapest in price out of all the other oils listed haha


Its $3.99 a quart here....same as the Kawie oil.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what is the price difference between the conventional kawasaki oil and the synthetic breed


----------



## 99prairie4x4 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Its $3.99 a quart here....same as the Kawie oil.


I paid like $2.99 a quart for mine at O'Reilly's auto parts :haha:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Kawie synthetic is like 7.99 a qt phIshy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Been using Castrol Syntec 10W40


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

im running 10w40 valvoline motorcycle oil in mine for the vtwins imma switch to syn soon not 100 percent sure what imma go with yet


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

gotta aimsoil rep that lives in my nieghborhood think i got him talked into given me some of there motorcycle /// atv oil for free .... but i've been using kawaie oil


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got 2 local too. They aint giving me anything free 
if anything, they tried to sell me more stuff!


----------

